# Sirius Stock Price



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Well Sirius stock for some reason is going up--not much, but going up. Why I don't know? The S&P just lower their rating on Nov. 26th. The low was 0.146 and today it is 0.203. Their business meeting isn't until next month. BTW I do NOT own any Sirius stock. Thank goodness


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Dolly said:


> Well Sirius stock for some reason is going up--not much, but going up. Why I don't know? The low was 0.146 and today it is 0.203. Their business meeting isn't until next month. BTW I do NOT own any Sirius stock. Thank goodness


Not sure I'd call it a trend quite yet. SIRI has to show they can handle their debt payments (refinance) that come due next year before that stock is going anywhere


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Ken S said:


> Not sure I'd call it a trend quite yet. SIRI has to show they can handle their debt payments (refinance) that come due next year before that stock is going anywhere


I know so I can't figure out why it is going up? I added to my 1st post that their rating was actually lowered on the 26th. And the stock goes up  I will never understand the stock market


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Dolly said:


> I know so I can't figure out why it is going up? I added to my 1st post that their rating was actually lowered on the 26th. And the stock goes up  I will never understand the stock market


Going up a few pennies isn't really much. It could have been nothing more than a few low volume trades near the end of the day. Remember, the closing price on a stock is nothing more than the last trade...that trade could be 1,000,000 shares or 1.

The key thing to watch is volume if you see the stock's volume go up significantly than there's a good shot something is about to happen (insider trading is very much alive and well).


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Ken S said:


> Going up a few pennies isn't really much. It could have been nothing more than a few low volume trades near the end of the day. Remember, the closing price on a stock is nothing more than the last trade...that trade could be 1,000,000 shares or 1.
> 
> The key thing to watch is volume if you see the stock's volume go up significantly than there's a good shot something is about to happen (insider trading is very much alive and well).


Just ask Mark Cuban about insider trading :lol: However, where do I find volume? I just took the price off an XM Fan site that lists the stock price only.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Dolly said:


> Just ask Mark Cuban about insider trading :lol: However, where do I find volume? I just took the price off an XM Fan site that lists the stock price only.


http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=siri

Volume is shown in the right column.

If you'd like to see it on a chart with the price:

http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=...=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=on;source=undefined

That chart looks like a dead cat bounce. :lol:


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=siri
> 
> Volume is shown in the right column.
> 
> ...


Thanks :sunsmile: or may be it is a :beatdeadhorse:


----------

